# Awning Arm Damage And Replacement



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

Last trip while in Charleston, SC, we had the awning deployed and the DW (who's a little on the clumsy side)lost her footing coming out the door and fell on the awning arm that attaches to the side of the OB. Foutunantly she only hurt her pride and brused her, umm, posterier(sp?). The awning arm was bent in a perfect bow. I removed it pounded it strait enough to get back in (very forcefully). had a heck of a time getting it back out too. Found a replacement at the following link. They seem to have about every part and the service was pretty fast.

Link awning parts link


----------



## Ahumadas (Apr 16, 2006)

I bought some awning parts from this place last spring and they (Marks RV) are a super company to deal with. The shipping was super fast even for Alaska. I won't go into details on why I needed awning parts


----------



## Five Outbackers (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks for the Link ...A person can never have enough rv part sites bookmarked









Ken


----------

